# Texas HSR



## leemell (Dec 14, 2011)

Article on Lone Star High-Speed Rail from Huston to Dallas. Looking for financing of course.

Here is the link:

http://www.click2houston.com/news/New-way-to-get-from-Houston-to-Dallas/-/1735978/5337302/-/v62ceyz/-/index.html

Moderators: For some reason every time I saved the article, the inserted link was lost.


----------



## stntylr (Dec 14, 2011)

Lone Star High Speed Rail has lot's of ideas but no money. Once they get some money I'll pay attention to them.


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Dec 14, 2011)

Not happening any time soon. whatsoever.


----------

